# Ipad pro 12.9 (2015)



## ElRoro51 (2 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerai avoir votre avis sur la première génération d'Ipad Pro en 12.9. En effet, je souhaite en acquérir une pour lire des partitions, faire du traitement de texte et lire des musiques/vidéos. 

Tout d'abord je voulais savoir si c'est un bon choix ? Le modèle de 2015 (1st generation) est-il toujours compatible avec la plupart des applications ? 

Où puis-je en trouver en neuf ? Ou si en occasion, que dois-je vérifier ? (batterie,  ecran... ?)


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2019)

Je possède cet iPad. Sa seule limitation actuellement vient du stylet d'Apple. Tu ne peux que l'utiliser avec la première génération ronde à chargement par Lightning. Sinon, cela reste un appareil extrêmement performant et compatible pour encore de nombreuses années.


----------



## ElRoro51 (2 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Tu ne peux que l'utiliser avec la première génération ronde à chargement par Lightning.


 c'est à dire ? (Je ne connais pas grand chose du monde Apple désolé...). Le stylet est compatible qu'à partir d'une certaine version ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2019)

Il y a deux stylets. Un rond à chargement par branchement sur l'iPad qui est compatible avec la version que je possède et qui est donc l'iPad ancien modèle que tu évoques. Et il y a une nouvelle version avec un bord plat qui permet de le recharger en le plaçant sur la tranche de l'iPad et qui est incompatible avec les anciens modèles d'iPad.


Ce nouveau stylet est la seule chose qui me ferait changer de machine aujourd'hui. Mais j'estime que ce n'est quand même pas suffisant pour dépenser autant.


----------



## ElRoro51 (2 Octobre 2019)

Ok merci pour ta réponse. Ce modèle correspond vraiment à mes besoins. J'ai dû mal à trouver du neuf , ce qui est normal vu qu'il date de 2015. 

Je chercher , je cherche...


----------



## ibabar (23 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Ce nouveau stylet est la seule chose qui me ferait changer de machine aujourd'hui


La charge par induction du Pencil 2, c'est top... mais avoir ce stylet sur la tranche n'est pas ergonomique et il n'est pas rare qu'il tombe lors de manipulations... le Pencil 1 roulait sur un bureau (même s'il avait un dispositif sensé l'en empêcher) mais il ne gâchait pas l'expérience, et la recharge était rapide pour lui mettre un coup de jus suffisant si vraiment il était vide (même si effectivement le fait que le Pencil 2 soit toujours chargé est un plus).

En revanche le bruit de la mine du Pencil 2 sur l'écran de l'iPad donne immédiatement envie de revenir au Pencil 1... c'est réellement incomparable. On a l'impression d'avoir un pic-vert en main qui martèle la dalle de verre !!!
Quant à la précision, la latence ultra-réduite, tout ça... oui c'est sans doute perceptible pour certains professionnels qui font du dessin par exemple mais pour le commun des mortels qui prend des notes manuscrites, qui griffonne des croquis ou qui fait de la retouche photo/ montage vidéo, le Pencil 2 n'apporte rien de plus (pas même le double tap qui par défaut fait apparaître la gomme: j'imagine à nouveau que pour certains usages bien précis ce raccourci doit être pratique et faire beaucoup gagner en productivité, mais pour un utilisateur lambda ce n'est pas une killer-feature).


----------

